# Walt Wright Speaking in Gretna, Nebraska



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> For those who are interested, Walt Wright will be speaking at the Nebraska Beekeepers Association meeting at the Gretna Public Library 736 South Street Gretna, Nebraska at 10:00 am on Saturday October 13, 2007. Everyone is welcome. Gretna is between Omaha and Lincoln Nebraska. If you need more details or have questions please PM me. I don't know about the rest of you but I'd drive a few hundred miles to hear him speak. Hope to see you there.


I agree with you Michael but I think 1,500 miles might be too much of a drive. Maybe he'll find his way out to the Northwest. Hope you'll give us the highlights.


----------

